

Ask HN: Sleeping Hacks - sscheper

I'm writing a chapter on the concept of sleep for my online book (http://howtogetfocused.com). I'm researching what science holds true about sleep, but I'd like to hear any stories or any interesting takes some of you have on improving sleep.<p>We live in a world where a common response to the question, "How're you doing," is "I'm tired as hell."<p>Any stories or articles you've found interesting would help. 
For instance: how to enhance sleep, how to grow the mind through sleep, sleep tricks (I know Tim Ferris had a neat exercise on this a while back).<p>Thanks
======
fragmede
If it's a short chapter, then this may not make it in, or it might not make it
in because it's 'weird', but polyphasic sleep is an interesting twist on
traditional sleep schedules.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyphasic_sleep>

~~~
sscheper
The chapter will be as long as it needs to be. Don't know how many words it
will take. Some of my chapters are brisk, whereas other chapters need some
more context to get the point across.

Polyphasic sleep definitely looks like it will make the cut. In fact, that may
be a major component--I'll have to try this out. Thanks, fragmede.

